# Problems with Quzina



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

My saga begins in the early part of November of this last year. I wanted to buy some Lindt couverture chocolate to make some candies for Christmas. Quzina’s in Miami said they no longer carried that brand but Toronto did, I called that office and they said that they couldn’t ship the chocolate to me because I was in the US. I called the Miami office again and asked to speak to Lesley and asked her how I could get the chocolate and was told that they could have the branch in Canada send it to them and then they would send it to me. I told them that I wanted the 2k slab and they said that they only had an 11k case. I asked them if they would break the case so I could get the amount I needed and she said that they could. I finally got my chocolate in late December, too late for Christmas. The invoice I received was for $15.50 for the 2k slab. Just this month I received another invoice saying that I owe them $56. and some odd change. I was extremely angry so my husband told me that he would take care of things for me. He called them 2 weeks ago and had sent them all of the correspondences that I had with them previously including the invoice that came with the shipment of the chocolate. They told him that they would look into things and call him later that day. 2 Weeks later and NO CALL. I am so angry at them for not only messing with me for over a month but also for overcharging me and not following through with call backs with both me in November and my husband. Is there a different source where I can find Lindt or a similar brand? I have had it with Quzina.

Kelley


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Try Sweet Celebrations. www.sweetc.com They sell in smaller quantities. Their website stinks. I've been to the store and there's way more than the website suggests.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Chocosphere doesn't have Lindt couverture, but they have a ton of other chocolates available.

http://chocosphere.com/


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Tammy,

I odered from then onece. What brand of chocolate do you prefer?


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Right now I used E. Guittard, but I'm always trying out new things.


----------



## riss (Sep 4, 2011)

Quzina in Canada has horrible service too! I use a branch in Edmonton and live 1.5 hours away and it takes 2 weeks to deliver my packages!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhhh.. Folks?

Giants play best with other giants.

Qzina is a foodservice purveyor, in Vancouver (where they originated from) minimum delivery is $300, with their main clients being hotels clubs, catering kitchens, etc.

I'm going to sound rude, but mail-out service with amounts of under $100 are a royal p.i.t.a and it's a wonder they even accept such orders, and cross-border shipments of food items are an even larger headache.  May I suggest local purveyors?

Qzina doesn't like to stock Lindt,. never did.  Only reason toronto has it, is because Lindt Canada has a warehouse and distribution there.  Besides, everyone knows that only Belgian Chocolate is the best, and Lindt is Swiss.  Doesn't matter if cocoa has never been grown in Europe, or that the Swiss know a thing or two about chocolate, Qzina loves to sell Callebaut.  Besides, those stuffy Swiss have a website where you can check to see if prices have indeed "gone up" and by how much, and the prices don't move much, perhaps only every 9-12 mths.  Much better to sell Callebaut.......

Off my soap box now.  I've put away the bunny and Easter molds for this year.  I only use Lindt in my store, and I get it direct from Toronto in 100 kg shipments--a small order and always at the bottom of the list.


----------

